# Dark Souls 3



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2016)

Chi ci gioca (per PC possibilmente)?
L'ho preso quando uscì ad Aprile ma mi si ruppe la scheda video subito dopo e non ho potuto giocarci in maniera decente.
Da ieri però, dopo aver preso la GTX 970 Zotac su Ebay, l'ho ripreso e mi sta piacendo moltissimo, più dei primi due della serie.
Se qualcuno l'ha preso da Steam e ha voglia di farsi una coop, scriva qua o mi mandi un mp


----------



## vota DC (15 Gennaio 2019)

Preso (un bello sconticino del 75%), ho solo battuto il mostro del tutorial perché sto cercando di finire il 2 prima. Ho creato un nero di classe discriminato lol!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Gennaio 2019)

AHah buona fortuna allora!


----------

